# Static grind - what's your solution?



## windhoek (Aug 23, 2016)

I've made a few cups of coffee with beans ground in my Eureka Mignon, but as I've discovered after each brief grinding session, the grind is statically-charged and a minor pain to pour from my temporary, plastic receptacle into my moka pot as some invariably stays stuck to the plastic.

I found an espresso cup in my cupboard a few minutes ago, so I'll try using that as a receptacle in the morning (it's rim is wide enough to cover the dispensing chute, but small enough to ensure the grind pours only into my moka pot and not all over my worktop - I hope!), but if that doesn't work, I'll need to find another way of reducing static. What's your solution to static grind?

Perhaps we should have a 'sticky' thread about static... okay, I'll get my coat


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

The good old static. If anyone finds anything which helps, do let me know. I've searched lots and lots about reducing static, and pretty much concluded that, in order to reduce static, the grinds need to be compacted, which will result in clumps instead. As an example, the Ceado e37s grinder has a curtain which you can adjust to reduce clumping and static. Do note however that one seems no be the inverse of the other. Therefore, if you want to reduce static, you get clumps. On that grinder, the trick is to find the middle ground. On the Eureka Mignon, I am not sure. Saying that, I had one for 3 years and never really had an issue when grinding straight into the porta filter (in your case the Moka pot basket). I have observed, however, that when grinding into plastic recipients, grinder do tend to cling on to it.


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

There's actually a discussion on this subject in the *Eureka Grinders* section under the thread name *'Mignon - Grind Mess'*. It includes my solution and lots of other good advice.


----------



## windhoek (Aug 23, 2016)

I found the thread (link) and will have a read.

Fwiw, the espresso cup was perfect for catching all the grind from the dispensing chute as none fell onto my worktop and only a little spilled onto the worktop when I decanted from there into my moka pot. I'll try dispensing straight into my moka pot tomorrow, but I suspect it'll be a messier affair.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

To get rid of static you need to do one thing - Allow it to disperse.

This is usually achieved by holding up the grinds in the exit chute. When they are held up they clump together allowing the static to disperse through contact.

Grounds that get through without dropping their static will still need a method of discharging. If you are using a plastic container this wont happen with any speed.

I am fairly sure if you swap your plastic catch cup for a metal one your problem will be almost solved. Dispersion should travel through the cup into your hand and generally away, give the grinds a little shake or a stir with a teaspoon, which will help break up the boulders too.


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Dylan said:


> To get rid of static you need to do one thing - Allow it to disperse.
> 
> I am fairly sure if you swap your plastic catch cup for a metal one your problem will be almost solved. Dispersion should travel through the cup into your hand and generally away, give the grinds a little shake or a stir with a teaspoon, which will help break up the boulders too.


I agree, if you switch to a metal container to catch the grinds, I think you will find your static problem goes away....


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

windhoek said:


> I've made a few cups of coffee with beans ground in my Eureka Mignon, but as I've discovered after each brief grinding session, the grind is statically-charged and a minor pain to pour from my temporary, *plastic receptacle* into my moka pot as some invariably stays stuck to the plastic.





windhoek said:


> I found the thread (link) and will have a read.


Im sure by now you've read the posts in the thread you've been given the link too.

Ditch the plastic receptacle

I did start using a plastic lid to catch the grinds with but found this did create static. My Mignon was \ is static free until I dosed into a plastic container, the grinds would dance around.

Using a ceramic ramekin there is NO static whatsoever, and no mess either.

Love my Mignon


----------



## windhoek (Aug 23, 2016)

I dispensed directly into my moka pot's container this morning and the static issue was gone. It was slightly more messy than dispensing into my espresso cup as it can catch all grind, but I took the opportunity to weigh the grind in the moka container so I can dial in the timer to dispense the same amount with two clicks of a button (I've been using manual control so far as I want to make sure I get the grind right before making the jump to two timed bursts of grind).

I'm sure once I get the grind where I want it and the timer dialled in, my morning coffee will literally be two clicks away


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I was reading a post about static on HB I think and people were using fine atomizers to spray a little bit of water on the beans pre-grind to help with static.

I've not tried myself or done any more research about it, but might be worth looking into as an option.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Phobic said:


> I was reading a post about static on HB I think and people were using fine atomizers to spray a little bit of water on the beans pre-grind to help with static.
> 
> I've not tried myself or done any more research about it, but might be worth looking into as an option.


It's called the RDT (Ross Droplet technique?). People using the HG One tend to use it.


----------

